# What will this storm due to opener in 2 weeks?



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

What effect will this storm have on opener in 2 weeks?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Depends on how fast the snow melts or how warm it gets. Turkeys will still strut and respond to calls in snow. But one thing is they may be grouped up instead of bachlor groups of 2 1/2 year old toms running around. Or the dominate tom out on his own. I have hunted snow before many times. They might not gobble as much but they will still come a looking. With snow i found that your scouting is more important. Find the habits.....ie travel routes, feeding area's (if they are still grouped up), roost trees, strutting area's, etc. Do your pre-season leg work and you should not have that much trouble. Good luck


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad we're missing the storm today. Hopefully most of the snow melts off by next weekend. Headed out today to do some more scouting. Maybe pick up some sheds while I'm at it. Good luck to everyone with a tag.


----------

